# what happens election night/ night after Hillary or Trump wins?



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

it is a simple question to ponder... my thoughts.
If Hillary wins (many predict that that is in fact the end of the country as we know it just a matter of time)... I believe those of us that are in-the-know will ramp up our stockpiling that very night.. some may even choose to go gault right then!
If Trump wins.. I believe that the BLM-LGBTQIZATVW riots will start immediately.. it will likely be a purge.. and lame-duck Obama will do nothing to stop it...
again.. just my thoughts... 
is there a scenario where trump winning doesn't lead to widespread rioting?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"Smile and grin at the change all around...

Just like yesterday, then I'll get on my knees and pray..
We won't be fooled again...

Meet the new boss, same as the old boss"


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

No matter who wins, there's going to be a big "Oh hell, no!" from one side or the other, maybe some protests, maybe even some riots if Trump wins. I don't think the reaction will even approach elections in past years. When Lincoln won in 1860, seven states seceeded from the union before he was inaugurated! Now that's some radical doo-dah.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't want to come across as doom & gloom.. just wondering if the outcome isn't inevitable regardless of election results... just one is faster than the other..


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't see the conservatives or GOP rioting or even complaining if hillary wins... the conservatives know it won't matter and the GOP may likely celebrate not getting trump..


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

if trump was to somehow win, the savages will spill into the streets and begin the burning, rioting and all around criminal crap they do.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Nothing will happen. If Hillary wins, life goes on, slowly draining us through EAs and EOs.
If Trump wins, he will have extra SS assigned. And if riots and stupid crap happens around my family, swift and lethal action will happen. 
R


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I agree with Steve. That's my current plan.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

No matter who wins nothing will happen. Except if Trump wins I'm sure Hillary's people will file some kind of lawsuit. If HRC does win nothing will happen immediately (same was predicted if Obama won) but she will continue to erode this country into the liberal commie paradise the globalists want. 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Shopping. Clearly the OP noted there would be shopping.

Hilda wins and we go shopping for stock piles.
Trump wins and the BLM goes shopping at Walmart and just take everything

Shopping is all that will happen


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We hope nothing happens .


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> "Smile and grin at the change all around...
> 
> Just like yesterday, then I'll get on my knees and pray..
> We won't be fooled again...
> ...


I have to call BS.. If Hillary wins slippy will be grinning ear to ear as he polishes his ammo and inventories his bottles of MEDICINAL elixir


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Unless something changes I'm voting Gary Johnson. My state is going to Trump either way so really I'm trying to help a 3rd party get some traction in hopes of better candidates next cycle. 

That being said election night I'll either be buying some good whiskey to celebrate a Hillary loss or placing a large order for magazines that hold more than 10 because thats the first thing she'll go after.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Well I don't know bout the rest of your wussy Governors but our Governor is getting ready for a party!

I'm invited!

Kentucky Governor Matt Bevin: Clinton Victory Could Require Bloodshed - The Atlantic


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Unless something changes I'm voting Gary Johnson. My state is going to Trump either way so really I'm trying to help a 3rd party get some traction in hopes of better candidates next cycle.
> 
> That being said election night I'll either be buying some good whiskey to celebrate a Hillary loss or placing a large order for magazines that hold more than 10 because thats the first thing she'll go after.


There is absolutely zero chance your candidate will win.* Please* vote for Trump. If for no other reason than to replace Scalea and Darth Vader Ginsberg with conservatives.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Life goes on until it doesn't. All I can do, and will do is vote. If Hillary Clinton wins I think it will be the single worst thing to happen to the United States political wise in history. I plan on my life to continue as is as much as possible, if some fool(s) come around, I'll cross that bridge as well as best I can.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Unless something changes I'm voting Gary Johnson. My state is going to Trump either way so really I'm trying to help a 3rd party get some traction in hopes of better candidates next cycle.
> 
> That being said election night I'll either be buying some good whiskey to celebrate a Hillary loss or placing a large order for magazines that hold more than 10 because thats the first thing she'll go after.


Every American has a right to vote his or her choice, but I'll state what I wrote a couple months ago: if you don't vote for Trump, you're supporting Clinton, I hope you reconsider.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

At this point it doesn't really matter who wins. The seeds have been planted 8 years ago and the end is near. Being they are both life long liberals I seriously don't see any difference. One lies and the other is playing a game and faking their true colors.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> No matter who wins, there's going to be a big "Oh hell, no!" from one side or the other, maybe some protests, maybe even some riots if Trump wins. I don't think the reaction will even approach elections in past years. When Lincoln won in 1860, seven states seceeded from the union before he was inaugurated! Now that's some radical doo-dah.


Yep the first Republican President. Split the country in half and set the precedent for Presidents to act in a unconstitutional executive manner.

Obummer has cited his precedents. Yet surprisingly even Lois Lerner has pilloried him, calling him one of the worst presidents ever.

Let's let the Immortal One's own words take us on a walk down memory lane shall we...

_"I have no purpose to introduce political and social equality between the white and black races. There is a physical difference between the two, which, in my judgment, will probably forever forbid their living together upon the footing of perfect equality; and inasmuch as it becomes a necessity that there must be a difference, I, as well as Judge Douglas, am in favor of the race to which I belong having the superior position. I have never said anything to the contrary."_ -Abraham Lincoln in response to Stephen Douglas in an 1858 Presidential debate.

_"When they remind us of their constitutional rights [to own slaves], I acknowledge them, not grudgingly but fully and fairly; and I would give them any legislation for the reclamation of their fugitives."_ --Abraham Lincoln in support of the Fugitive Slave Act of 1850

_"Whether slavery shall go into Nebraska, or other new territories, is not a matter of exclusive concern to the people who may go there. The whole nation is interested that the best use shall be made of these territories. We want them for the homes of free white people."_ -Abraham Lincoln in a speech in Peoria, Illinois on Oct. 16, 1854

Well why then was the devastation of the civil war necessitated? Why don't we let himself tell us...

_"My paramount object in this struggle is to save the Union, and is not either to save or to destroy slavery. If I could save the Union without freeing any slave I would do it; and if I could save it by freeing some and leaving others alone I would also do that. What I do about slavery, and the colored race, I do because I believe it helps to save the Union."_ -Abraham Lincoln, in an open letter to the New York Tribune, 1862

Well he was just trying to save the Union!

The founders didn't feel that way though, maybe we should hear something from them. Let us start with one of the arguably top five historical documents ever written. The US Declaration of Independence:

*"To secure these rights [of Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness], Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed....Whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government."*

Bet you forgot about that ehhh?

What of outside sources, 'The in the Moment' commentators at the time of our nation's birth, what do they say regarding this precious Union??

Could we do better than this one?

*"The Union was formed by the voluntary agreement of the States; and in uniting together they have not forfeited their nationality, nor have they been reduced to the condition of one and the same people. If one of the states chooses to withdraw from the compact, it would be difficult to disprove its right of doing so, and the Federal Government would have no means of maintaining its claims directly either by force or by right."* -Alexis de Tocqueville, Democracy in America

OK, Ok Well what omelet was ever made without breaking eggs? Look at what the world gained from our suffering; we have saved the world three times at the very least!

The hell with Constitution it is just in the way right now!

Ok then stop invoking it! Please!

I am serious drop it! Lincoln did...

Lincoln went to war against the south without consulting Congress as required by the Constitution, but that was just the start, he also illegally:
Declared martial law by executive order. 
Blockaded the Southern ports. 
Suspended the writ of Habeas Corpus. 
Imprisoned US citizens without trial - BTW thousands of Northern citizens.
Arresting and imprisoning newspaper publishers who were critical of him. 
Censored all telegraph communication.
Nationalized the railroads.
Created new states without the consent of the citizens of those states.
Ordered Federal troops to interfere with elections in the North through intimidation of Democratic voters.
Deported a member of Congress, Clement L. Vallandigham of Ohio, for criticizing his administration's income tax proposal at a Democratic Party rally.
Confiscated private property.
Confiscated firearms in violation of the Second Amendment.
Neutered the Ninth and Tenth Amendments to the Constitution in practice.

All of these are precedents of what is possibly coming to your community. Stay tuned...

Although not ratified until 1882, the Geneva Convention is a good example of what folks of the period didn't want to see happening from 'civilized' nations during war. Lets see what Lincoln approved of and in some cases actively participated in the planing of:

Wanton destruction of property, forced starvation, theft, rape, and murder. Not to mention the complete destruction of entire cities devoid of enemy combatants.

Nice Guy that Lincoln. War is hell I Grant you. Oh well... Onward Christian Soldiers!

The above Quotes and Historical Claims are all in 'The Real Lincoln' by Thomas DiLorenzo and backed up by cites
Discovered on this forum post:http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?222835-Abraham-Lincoln-worst-President-ever

Let's hope the next President actually has American Values and is willing to act Constitutionally. Probably not, they won't have to. All they need do is invoke Lincoln's name and his precedents...

BTW I fully admit this is a one-sided presentation of the history of those times, and I did it on purpose.

I am tired of a false history constantly being foisted on us pushing one point of view or another just to lead us down the primrose path to our destruction.

We need to learn the truth. The whole Truth, for I believe that in truth there is freedom.

Somehow we must get back to what our forefathers wanted for us in their perfected, but then unattainable dream.

The dream they sacrificed for, and laid everything on the line for; the one they meant for us to realize.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

so.. nobody believes that if Trump wins, BLM, occupy wall street, the DAPL protestors, etc will riot? interesting.. I assumed since they riot already over small things.. they would have a last hoorah before a new justice dept takes over..


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If Hillary wins I will do no last minute buying. I'm at the levels I want to stay at.
If Trump wins while I doubt there will be widespread major problems I will take the precaution of staying out of any large cities for a week or so.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Very insightful post Maol9. A must read in my opinion.



Maol9 said:


> Yep the first Republican President. Split the country in half and set the precedent for Presidents to act in a unconstitutional executive manner.
> 
> Obummer has cited his precedents. Yet surprisingly even Lois Lerner has pilloried him, calling him one of the worst presidents ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I agree, Maol9. That was an excellent post. Lincoln and FDR have been so lionized by the educational/media complex that it's now unamerican to question their policies. But they were without doubt questionable. Again, great post.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> There is absolutely zero chance your candidate will win.* Please* vote for Trump. If for no other reason than to replace Scalea and Darth Vader Ginsberg with conservatives.


No matter what my vote is my state and its electoral votes are going to trump. It doesn't matter if I don't vote, if I vote Clinton, I vote Trump, or I vote 3rd party. Its refreshing because this year even if he has no chance I'm voting for the candidate that I believe in the most and hopefully he gets enough support so that next election cycle he gets included in the televised debates.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

There will definitely be some localized...problems around if Trump were to win.

Granted, the "party" in Harlem when Obama won was pretty damaging to local businesses and white people.

Nothing that staying inside with good single malt and a gun by your side (yeah whatever, drinking and guns don't mix get bent) won't fix


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I foresee that there you will see or hear of the left using Brownshirt tactics the night of the election. I am sure that Soros and the left have riots and crimes planned for election night and for some there after.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> ...is there a scenario where trump winning doesn't lead to widespread rioting?


No. 
Boss Dog's plan for election night: 
Doors locked - check. 
Lights out - check.
Extra mags on the belt - check.
Well placed 'bug' at the ready - check.
AK & shotty loaded & ready - check.
Free pizza provided for exclusive small party of family and friends - check.
Sit back and sip the coffee.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

If we see riots in regional areas over isolated police or racial misdeeds ...... what do you think will happen after the election ..... either way?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

some people get drunk, some people celebrate, some people riot, most wont give a crap... same thing they would all be doing any other day anyway


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> No matter what my vote is my state and its electoral votes are going to trump. It doesn't matter if I don't vote, if I vote Clinton, I vote Trump, or I vote 3rd party.


Even if your vote won't make a difference in your state's electoral collage you should still vote. That way if Trump wins he will have a stronger mandate from the popular vote and it will allow him an easier time setting policy.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

John Galt said:


> Even if your vote won't make a difference in your state's electoral collage you should still vote. That way if Trump wins he will have a stronger mandate from the popular vote and it will allow him an easier time setting policy.


Oh don't worry I'm voting. In addition to president my towns mayor position is open as well as a good number of city commission spots. We're kind of in a pivotal spot where we will either springboard and grow in size and wealth or go further into debt for nothing, we need good leadership.


----------

